
Brace for the oil, food and financial crash of 2018 - jessaustin
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/brace-for-the-financial-crash-of-2018-b2f81f85686b
======
MR4D
Wow, what a scare monger!

TL;DR - running out of oil will destroy the economy for the rest of our lives.
And seriously, that's barely paraphrased!!

The author has gone down the path of no return. Instead of testing his
hypothesis against facts that might disprove it, he cherry picks doom and
gloom facts that prop up his crazy idea.

I'd go into a more detailed deconstruction, but honestly, it's not worth the
time. Go spend your time with someone who understands the oil & gas business
as well as economics. This guy does not.

~~~
afinlayson
Despite the article not being the best, it still baffles me that oil prices
are so low. It's a finite quantity. Unless demand goes to 0, the price will go
up.

